
Panther: DIY Website Builder - gopanther
http://panther.ws
======
dang
Corporate accounts don't do well here. You'd be better off posting as an
individual (that doesn't mean you need to use your real name, just present as
a person rather than a company or project).

For best results, put "Show HN" at the head of the title and add a first
comment to the new submission introducing yourself, giving the backstory of
how you came to work on this, and explaining what's different about it. That
tends to seed discussion in a good way. Good luck!

